#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Alguém já usou LBE-5AC-16-120 LiteBeam Outdoor 5GHz 16dBi

## abu

Alguém ja testou?

----------


## FMANDU

o que seria? nem no site da ubnt achei esse produto

----------


## abu

Seria "Um Rocket com Painel",

----------


## JonasMT

Vai ser um painel ac de baixo custo ja com radio embutido, nao curti.

Queimar tem que tirar o painel por um novo, e ai? Qual posiçao,inclinaçao ele tava antes?

----------


## mathcardoso

> Vai ser um painel ac de baixo custo ja com radio embutido, nao curti.
> 
> Queimar tem que tirar o painel por um novo, e ai? Qual posiçao,inclinaçao ele tava antes?


Pra quem usa NS M5 como painel vai ser a salvação. rsrsrsrs

----------


## JonasMT

> Pra quem usa NS M5 como painel vai ser a salvação. rsrsrsrs


Vai nao, pois o cara usa justamente pq é barato!

Esse ja tem no paraguas, vou ver o valor com fornecedor e posto jaja

----------


## mathcardoso

> Vai nao, pois o cara usa justamente pq é barato!
> 
> Esse ja tem no paraguas, vou ver o valor com fornecedor e posto jaja


Meus POPs novos tou usando Base e 912 com SXT.
Se essa daí sair mais barato q rocket + am5g16 120, quem sabe...

----------


## JonasMT

> Meus POPs novos tou usando Base e 912 com SXT.
> Se essa daí sair mais barato q rocket + am5g16 120, quem sabe...


Fosse voce nao migrava de mk para ubnt, essas novas argrid e litebeam é um porcaria. Reset por conta, queima lan facil.

Sem falar que 912 da um banho na rocket, novos painel aqui vai algcom + 912 to com 4 pra subir 

Valor da LBE 479,00 ja com impostos

----------


## wala

a nova setorial da mikrotik e mais barata e parece boa não vem com o radio mais ta barata assim mesmo se vier por esse preço.

http://download2.mikrotik.com/news/news_68.pdf

http://routerboard.com/MTAS-5G-15D120

http://routerboard.com/MTAS-5G-19D120

----------


## mathcardoso

> a nova setorial da mikrotik e mais barata e parece boa não vem com o radio mais ta barata assim mesmo se vier por esse preço.
> 
> http://download2.mikrotik.com/news/news_68.pdf
> 
> http://routerboard.com/MTAS-5G-15D120
> 
> http://routerboard.com/MTAS-5G-19D120


A que vem com o Radio vai ser lançado, chama mANTbox.

----------


## wala

> Pra quem usa NS M5 como painel vai ser a salvação. rsrsrsrs


com certeza pois pelo que eu vi no preço da excell ta um dolar mais caro que uma nanostation m5 ta 86 dolares contra 85 do nanostation

----------


## ferluizber

Ola, 
Comprei uma para teste imaginando que também funcionaria em N, mas essa desgraça só funciona em AC.
Se alguém que usa AC tiver interesse esta a venda, rsrsrs

----------


## FMANDU

Vai funcionar o a Airos 8 no ap e o 6 no cliente.




> Ola, 
> Comprei uma para teste imaginando que também funcionaria em N, mas essa desgraça só funciona em AC.
> Se alguém que usa AC tiver interesse esta a venda, rsrsrs

----------


## ferluizber

Ola, Sim, atualizei para versão 8 e funciona, mas tenho vários problemas com travamento.

----------


## wala

Este equipamento e pra ser ap da litebeam ac https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/litebeam-ac/ e a nanobeam ac https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/nanobeam-ac/ A poluição em 5.8ghz 80mhz ac sera eminente.

----------


## Pirigoso

to testando linha AC e Airos8 ta longe de se tornar stable para uso com Xm/Xw /LAgacy


O problema é que tem que atualizar para os XM/Xw para AirOS6

e o atual ta bem complicado pois não libera nem CT tanto no AirOS6 quanto no AirOS8 entao vai ser lento o progresso

A principio ja tem um bug nos AIrOS tanto 6 quanto 8 quando realiza upgrade por causa do CT, entao nao podemos fazer upgrade em massa e nem individual pois o radio quer um reset

----------


## renatokonectta

comprei 3 para teste em pariedade elas trabalham bem mas noa estou conseguindo conectar o PPPoE usando uma airgrid

----------


## wala

Ai vai umas fotos dela.

Bati as fotos com fhash sera que queimou?

----------


## sombra

Comprei uma para teste, essa semana chega, posto aqui os resultados.

----------


## FMANDU

Difícil é achar a Cpe Litebeam ac

----------


## mathcardoso

> Difícil é achar a Cpe Litebeam ac


Tem no Mercado livre de monte, na Nr Store, PY.

----------


## rqperes

> Ola, 
> Comprei uma para teste imaginando que também funcionaria em N, mas essa desgraça só funciona em AC.
> Se alguém que usa AC tiver interesse esta a venda, rsrsrs



Interessa troca por 2 WOM 5000 MIMO? ou 1 WOM + 1 SXT? Quero um painel desses para testes....

----------


## ferluizber

Opa, fechado, manda endereço que lhe envio.
Abraço.

----------


## FMANDU

Acho que você esta enganado. A litebeam M5 tem aos monte no ML, mas litebeam ac duas chanel, não encontrei no ML ainda.



> Tem no Mercado livre de monte, na Nr Store, PY.

----------


## mathcardoso

> Acho que você esta enganado. A litebeam M5 tem aos monte no ML, mas litebeam ac duas chanel, não encontrei no ML ainda.


Na verdade estou falando da Nanobeam AC.  :Vollkommenauf:

----------


## rqperes

> Opa, fechado, manda endereço que lhe envio.
> Abraço.


Vamos trocar? Eu quero! 2 wom ou 1 wom + 1 sxt? Me passa seu contato 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## wala

> com certeza pois pelo que eu vi no preço da excell ta um dolar mais caro que uma nanostation m5 ta 86 dolares contra 85 do nanostation


e aumentaram o preço dessa antena ja basta o preço do dolar alto os cara da excell vendia a 86 agora tão vendendo a 91 dolares ai ja ta robando.

----------


## FMANDU

Alguem ja testando o ap litebeam ac 16 com as cpes ac?

----------


## luiz2121

as Wom 5000 se conecta nelas ?

----------


## wala

Não so funciona antenas da ubiquiti ela e travada no airmax.

----------


## luiz2121

Amigo qual e o melhor ap pra wom 5000

Enviado via ASUS_T00J usando UnderLinux App

----------


## wala

Rb 912 com basestation e melhor para equipamentos mistos se pretende colocar varios fabricantes como ubnt mikrotik e wom.

----------


## luiz2121

Obg pcr

Enviado via ASUS_T00J usando UnderLinux App

----------


## viatel

Mesmo usando o firmware que desbloqueia para funcionar sem airmax, igual na lite beam. Sera que ela aceita o firmware que desbloqueia ?

----------


## eduardomazolini

Pessoal, esse AC em 20MHz é melhor que N em 20MHz?
Se eu trocar hoje um painel 16dBi com Rocket e 30 clientes com nano por esse painel e 30 cpe ac vou ter ganho?
Não quero usar em 40MHz ou 80MHz.

Ou seja só trocar de N para AC?

----------


## Uesleitmc

Já estou usando esse painel AC, para os clientes ficarem ótimos o sinal deve estar no máximo em -60. O ping para jogos melhou muito. Em questao ao painel não sei se com 30 clientes dependendo do plano de cada um não iria saturar.

Enviado via ASUS_Z00LD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## viniandreski

> Já estou usando esse painel AC, para os clientes ficarem ótimos o sinal deve estar no máximo em -60. O ping para jogos melhou muito. Em questao ao painel não sei se com 30 clientes dependendo do plano de cada um não iria saturar.
> 
> Enviado via ASUS_Z00LD usando UnderLinux App


Quais os planos que você tá ofertando nesse painel e quantos clientes ? 
Está usando os LiteBeam AC (LBE-5AC-23) como CPE ?

----------


## Uesleitmc

Planos de 3 a 6 mega e usando as lite beam ac

Enviado via ASUS_Z00LD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## viniandreski

> Planos de 3 a 6 mega e usando as lite beam ac
> 
> Enviado via ASUS_Z00LD usando UnderLinux App


Então elas tem um desempenho considerável. Estou pensando em montar micro pop's com elas e caso venha aumentar o numero de clientes dai partir para uma rocket ac.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Mas você usa em 20MHz

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## Uesleitmc

Atualmente uso em 30 mhz mais fiz testes em 20 e mostrou mesmo assim ser superior aos equpamentos N, mas como falei nao adianta tirar um cliente com airgrid com sinal -65 e colocar ac achando que vai ficar uma maravilha. Principalmente coloco ac em clientes que jogam e que pagam mais, isso para não saturar o painel com muitos clientes. Digo que pelo valor que está hoje comprar ac usando adequadamente é uma boa intenção.

Enviado via ASUS_Z00LD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Athila

Alguém já conseguiu usar este painel em redes mistas (ubnt, mikrotik e wom)? Como está o desempenho?
Obrigado

----------


## dodr

Amigo boa tarde, tenho uma duvida.
Essa antena funciona com a litebeam normal, sem ser a ac?

----------


## carlosgossler

Funciona sim amigo. Você terá que atualizar o FW da sua CPE para a versão 6.0 e seu AP para 8.0.

----------


## sphreak

> Funciona sim amigo. Você terá que atualizar o FW da sua CPE para a versão 6.0 e seu AP para 8.0.


 Com Airmax ativo?

----------


## carlosgossler

Sim, no FW 8.0 você pode setar a opção "PTMP Airmax Mixed Mode", onde você pode misturar produtos da linha M da UBNT com os novos da linha AC, sem perder performance do AP.

----------


## sphreak

> Sim, no FW 8.0 você pode setar a opção "PTMP Airmax Mixed Mode", onde você pode misturar produtos da linha M da UBNT com os novos da linha AC, sem perder performance do AP.


Na verdade meu interesse é montar novos POPs ou substituir APs que queimam pelo novo Rocket M5. AC e daí implementar uma rede mista ou AC pura nos novos acessos.

----------


## pedrohafe

Achei interessante essa solução integrada, rádio + antena. Porém analisando as especificações, pude observar que esse AP Litebeam tem configurações inferiores ao Rocket M por exemplo que por si, tem memória superior a uma RB912 ou SxT Lite5 porém perde em processamento, o rocket AC utiliza o mesmo processador e memória das RB922. 

A questão é: Vale a pena substituir os velhos rockets + basestation por essa solução? Qual o ganho real na performance do pop? Temos que lembrar que tem muito Nanostation Loco XM por aí e que pra fazê-los conversar com esses APs Litebeam seria preciso atualizar seus FW, aumentando o consumo dos seus processadores.

----------


## sphreak

> Achei interessante essa solução integrada, rádio + antena. Porém analisando as especificações, pude observar que esse AP Litebeam tem configurações inferiores ao Rocket M por exemplo que por si, tem memória superior a uma RB912 ou SxT Lite5 porém perde em processamento, o rocket AC utiliza o mesmo processador e memória das RB922. 
> 
> A questão é: Vale a pena substituir os velhos rockets + basestation por essa solução? Qual o ganho real na performance do pop? Temos que lembrar que tem muito Nanostation Loco XM por aí e que pra fazê-los conversar com esses APs Litebeam seria preciso atualizar seus FW, aumentando o consumo dos seus processadores.


Tenho a mesma duvida se vale a pena investir em Rocket AC... mas com o intuito de: implementar setores mistos e implantar POPs totalmente AC.

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fredericoafd

Sera que a performance de um AP AC em rede mista seria o mesmo em uma rede pura AC?

----------


## eduardomazolini

Direito do site da UBNT. Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras.

----------


## Valnei

Alguém sabe quantas conexões simultâneas aguenta a LITEBEAM LBE-5AC-16-120, pois tenho interesse em mudar para essa nova antena mas preciso saber se aguenta pelo menos 50 conexões simultânea.

----------


## ferluizber

O problema não é tanto quantidade de conexões e sim quanto de banda cada conexão vai ter.

----------


## Valnei

A quantidade de conexão também influencia muito!! 50 conexões de 2 megas cada...será que suporta??

----------


## ferluizber

Eu usaria no máximo 30.
Talvez por ser planos pequenos ela suporte mais, teria que ir adicionando clientes e monitorando.
Comprei uma pra testar a um tempo atrás e não gostei
vendi no ML.

----------


## gbruza

Estou pensando em comprar algumas dessas LITEBEAM LBE-5AC-16-120 e alguns nanobeam ac 16 dbi para testar e ver como se comporta... oque os amigos que estão utilizando esses equipamentos tem a dizer ?

----------


## PortaNET

> Estou pensando em comprar algumas dessas LITEBEAM LBE-5AC-16-120 e alguns nanobeam ac 16 dbi para testar e ver como se comporta... oque os amigos que estão utilizando esses equipamentos tem a dizer ?


Bom dia

Vale lembrar os seguintes cenários, em modo PTMP nas cidades saturadas usar em canais de 10Mhz ou 20mhz.. porém nos testes de bancada que realizei com Antena LiteBeam AC 16dbi 120 e cliente com litebeam LBE-23AC passou em teste de bancada 60Mbps no canal de 10mhz e 120Mbps em 20Mhz, em 40mhz chegou a 225Mbps máximo. Porém teste de bancada é uma coisa.

E funcionamento em tempo real para vários clientes em simultâneo é outra coisa.
Pois vai depender do processamento de de pacotes ppps, MTU configurado no seu router de borda e se os routers dos clientes conectados na antena estão configurados com MTU menor que o do seu router, para que tudo funcione em plena sincronia.

Vejo muitas pessoas julgarem o produto sem conhecimento, a verdade é que ele rende 50% a mais capacidade com a mesma largura de banda usado na tecnologia Airmax N , a gen2 AC tem funcão para eliminar ruido em até 25%.

E o Ping sim média de 1ms a 3ms.... fiz testes em PTP também com Par de PoweBeam5AC Gen2 ... e nos testes de bancada realmente passou dos 550Mbps dando picos de 6xxMbps.. porém sempre tem um porém em uso real com processameto de pacotes em TCP ela cai o rendimento para uns 380Mbps a 410Mbps máximo, o fabricante anuncia 450mbps.. acredito que não chegue nesse valor.. com pings oscilando entre 1ms a 9ms

Resumindo é otimo para quem está iniciando , não misturar clientes N com ac, deixar tudo em AC fica mais fácil e melhor rendimento.

----------


## powernetscm

a ethernet dela é giga?

----------


## fhayashi

> a ethernet dela é giga?


Sim

----------


## hudsonbhz

Boa noite a todos, fiz aquisição de 3 LBE 5AC - 120, para fechar o angulo de 360°, no entanto, estou muito insatisfeito, como ja tinha na minha rede alguns nano's loco e m5, airgrid's, Won5000 e proeletronic. Imaginava eu, que o equipamento aceitaria 802.11n como alternativo, isso não acontece, e ao invés disso, o padrão 802.11AC não acontece (defino isso pois o equipamento que fecha um elance AC deve se conectar a ele) e isso não acontece, pois não tem como desativar o airmax na FW 7. 

Então atualizei uma para FW 8 e mesmo assim, não tem como, pois outros equipamentos que trabalham com AC de outras marcas não consegue fechar o elance com ele, ou seja, ubnt esta descumprindo o padrão 802.11AC (ja que temos dois equipamento fechando o elance AC de diferentes marcas não se comunicam).

Estou negociando com o fornecedor a troca dos mesmo. E aconselho não comprar esse equipamento, a não ser se vc for soltar 450,00 pilhas para colocar a Litebeam AC nos seus clientes... SAI FORA DA LBE 5AC 120! (minha opinião)

----------


## fhayashi

Tenho um setor em testes. Mixedmode. Nenhum rádio AC conectado, apenas m5. 100% ubnt. 

Até agora, 10 clientes é só alegria.

----------


## jiago

Pessoal sugiu uma dúvida aqui...

Se colocar um Rocket AC em um painel, só podemos utilizar CPEs AC ou poderemos usar tbm as M5 ?

----------


## fhayashi

> Pessoal sugiu uma dúvida aqui...
> 
> Se colocar um Rocket AC em um painel, só podemos utilizar CPEs AC ou poderemos usar tbm as M5 ?


Pode usar AC e M5 mas tem de ser ubnt.

----------


## FMANDU

> Bom dia
> 
> Vale lembrar os seguintes cenários, em modo PTMP nas cidades saturadas usar em canais de 10Mhz ou 20mhz.. porém nos testes de bancada que realizei com Antena LiteBeam AC 16dbi 120 e cliente com litebeam LBE-23AC passou em teste de bancada 60Mbps no canal de 10mhz e 120Mbps em 20Mhz, em 40mhz chegou a 225Mbps máximo. Porém teste de bancada é uma coisa.
> 
> E funcionamento em tempo real para vários clientes em simultâneo é outra coisa.
> Pois vai depender do processamento de de pacotes ppps, MTU configurado no seu router de borda e se os routers dos clientes conectados na antena estão configurados com MTU menor que o do seu router, para que tudo funcione em plena sincronia.
> 
> Vejo muitas pessoas julgarem o produto sem conhecimento, a verdade é que ele rende 50% a mais capacidade com a mesma largura de banda usado na tecnologia Airmax N , a gen2 AC tem funcão para eliminar ruido em até 25%.
> 
> ...


Você ja testou em ambiente real, sem ser teste de bancada? se sim, qual o resultado. Estou vendo muita gente ja vendendo 10/15M com Ubiquiti Ac. E parace que as panes nas portas lan, diminuíram.

----------


## avatar52

Aqui tenho um pessoal que está se saindo bem com linha AC.

----------


## PortaNET

> Você ja testou em ambiente real, sem ser teste de bancada? se sim, qual o resultado. Estou vendo muita gente ja vendendo 10/15M com Ubiquiti Ac. E parace que as panes nas portas lan, diminuíram.



Boa noite 

funciona sim, lembrando como o nome diz linha AC, então não faça a cagada de usar mixedmode e botar uma M5 como maior parte está fazendo (utilizando 2 padrões e 2 tecnologias ao mesmo tempo sobrecarregando o processamento do equipamento)... coloque ac no seu cliente também e seja feliz...ao invés de tentar inventar a roda novamente usando adaptacões de mixedmode.

Lembrando que o padrão AC da UBNT realmente não é compatível com outros dispositivos de outros fabricantes.

É tudo uma opção de escolha ou vá para a concorrência ou fique com ubnt sabendo dessa dificuldade de compatibilidade.

Se for comprar novos equipamentos já solicite a nova GEN2 que já tem com novo shield que elimina ruido dos rádios vizinhos de outras torres perto nas mesmas frequências que os seus equipamentos utilizando a funcão do airmagic irá ajudar bastante também.

Lógico tem que comparar o investimento se compensa.. Airmax custa metade do preço da linha AC.. enquanto uma litebeam normal custa média de 180 a 200 reais..
linha ac gen2 custa de 3xx a 4xx dependendo do modelo do produto..

já fizemos PTP com litebeam lbe23ac gen2 distância 6km passando 130Mbps em horário de pico em 40Mhz em 60% do processamento dos equipamentos

----------


## jiago

Efetuei a compra de uma dessas pra testar em um dos meus POPs 

assim que instalar posto o resultado pra vcs

----------


## aragaodiego

Não necessariamente vc precisa ter apenas clientes AC, vc pode ter clientes N com o "Mixed Mode" ativo..

Requisitos:
Equipamento airMAX AC deve estar com airOS 8+
Equipamento airMAX M5 deve estar com airOS 6+
Nota: o modo airMAX Mixed Mode só está disponível com rádios airMAX AC em modo access point. Por exemplo: você não conseguirá conectar um cliente airMAX AC em um access point airMAX M5 (802.11n).

https://forum-pt.ubnt.com/discussion...oint-airmax-ac

----------


## aragaodiego

Coloque um Rocket 5AC Prism Gen2 para ver o que é alegria, tenho acompanhado diversos cases com o AP passando 80Mb em 20MHz com clientes M5 (N).

Aqui por exemplo: https://forum-pt.ubnt.com/discussion...-prism-gen2-ac

A questão da porta LAN foi melhorada há tempos também  :Wink:  Os rádios Gen2 tem proteção na LAN 3x melhor do que na Gen1.

Rocket Prism é o AP ideal porque já vem com sincronização por GPS, assim como o filtro ativo de RF airPrism para isolação de 20-30dB os canais adjacentes... Ambas tecnologias ideias para ambientes ruidosos.

Para saber como usar o GPS Sync: https://dl.ubnt.com/guides/GPS-Sync/...sign_Guide.pdf

Além disso... Tem o NanoLoco AC que chega em 2018 pra setores 100% AC: https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/nanostation-ac/

Com intuito de ser claro com todos, sou funcionário da Ubiquiti.

----------


## guiggoo

eu estou usando uma litebeam 120ac , na vdd 2 .

modo mix. gostei dela, porem as vezes ela reinicia sozinha , mais deixa um aviso que aconteceu.

nao tem como desativar o DFS , acho ruim essa parte.

curti a barra de analisador em tempo real, querendo ou nao ja poupa tempo de procurar os canais menos poluidos. uso no interior. na cidade por ser 120 graus prefiro nao arriscar.

----------


## printerInfo

è brother eu uso a mais de ano e não tenho problema, uso com M5 em um pop com mais de 60 clientes dividido em 3 base dessas. Tambem achei que seria uma merda, mas elas me surpreendeu pois latencia baixa e passa banda com folga. Eu gostei ! uso com XM e XW.

----------


## jiago

Hj tenho 3 Dessas em uma das minhas Estacoes, e ate hj ela esta atendendo bem, com radios AC e M5, nao tenho o q reclamar....
Pretendo futuramente substituir os rockets por este painel.

----------


## aragaodiego

@*jiago* outra possibilidade no lugar do LBE-5AC-16-120 é usar o Rocket Prism AC se o seu ambiente tiver muita interferência e necessidade de passar mais banda.

Ele tem um chipset separado para filtrar o sinal e reduzir o ruído de canais vizinhos, isolando canais adjacentes em até 30dB.

https://forum-pt.ubnt.com/discussion...rovedores-wisp

----------


## aragaodiego

@*guiggoo* concordo que 120 graus é bem complicado para a maioria dos cenários, mas uma opção de antena que pouca gente conhece é a isoStation que também já tem o rádio integrado e além de ser mais fechada (45 graus) ela não tem lóbulos laterais, então encaixa muito bem em torres com muitos access points.

https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/isostation-ac/

----------


## guiggoo

nao conhecia mesmo , bacana..... tem 90 graus tbm....

tenho 2 omnis 5.8 ate que funciona bem, falando em poluição.

o bullet aguenta quantos clientes planos de 1 e 2 megas? estou com 16 em um bullet 5hp

----------


## lindomart2

estou com uma duvida funciona bem com a letebim m5 ? suporta quantos clientes a 2mb ? qual a maior distancia dela dos clientes ?

----------

